# Garden Bench Design



## xy mosian (25 Apr 2009)

Hi All,

At last I've done it. What? Last year I refurbished a garden bench, pics below, and unusually I found it comfortable to sit on. I was so impressed I photographed it, thinking of making one similar at some distant future date. Now I have long thought that it should be possible to get the dimensions of an item from a photograph. That's what I've done. 











I took the photographs, and after squaring them up in Gimp, I pasted them into a CAD program, A9Cad, first drew and then dimensioned them. I'm a little bit chuffed. It's a lot easier taking dimensions sitting in front of a screen than crawling around on the floor with scratty bits of paper etc. and what is more I can print the drawings off to take into the workshop. 

Now I haven't built a bench to these dimensions ... yet, but I offer the dimensioned drawings to anyone interested. They are not infinately detailed but, I think, give all the required sizes to get the major parts in proportion. The only thing I would change is the thickness of the seat rails. They were a little too springy for my taste.

I have put up here the 'photos and drawings in .png format. If these are not good enough I have pdf files of the same and will happily email them in respons to a pm.










xy


----------

